# Mediazione familiare



## profumodispezie (13 Novembre 2012)

Ho provato a rivolgermi a questo servizio ma mi ha deluso alquanto. Vi saprò dire poi meglio più avanti, dopo giovedì, quando potrò togliermi qualche dubbio sul loro modo di operare.
Qualcuno di voi ha esperienza di questo servizio? E come vi siete trovati?
Ringrazio già ora chi vorrà dirmi qualcosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ho provato a rivolgermi a questo servizio ma mi ha deluso alquanto. Vi saprò dire poi meglio più avanti, dopo giovedì, quando potrò togliermi qualche dubbio sul loro modo di operare.
> Qualcuno di voi ha esperienza di questo servizio? E come vi siete trovati?
> Ringrazio già ora chi vorrà dirmi qualcosa.



Io mi ci sono rivolta ormai un anno fa.
Erano presenti una psicologa e una assistente sociale.
Teoricamente il loro scopo era condurre me e mio marito a prendere una decisione insieme, di comune accordo, sulle modalità di separazione e soprattutto su Fra, nostra figlia.
Capisco bene come proprio per questo loro cercassero sommamente di essere oltre ogni parte, ma non fornivano neppure consigli o riflessioni, e questo ha danneggiato. Io ero in un momento di asservimento e sbandamento e depressione forte, e restavo ferma sulle poche posizioni irrinunciabili (tipo: no, Fra non vive con te e basta con io che la vedo un fine settimana ogni due) ma non ero in grado di rispondere e argomentare. Mio marito era (era...) in un momento in cui era sicuro di ogni cosa che diceva, e non ascoltava nulla che non collimasse con la sua visione.

La mediazione è fallita, forse più per colpa mia che per altro, non so.
Cmq, con tutto che i servizi qua nella mia città sono ottimi, in questo particolare caso quelle due donne non avevano la statura e l'autorevolezza per cavare qualcosa dalla situazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

io per il momento non mi sono separato da mia moglie....
al momento.
Ci hanno indirizzato verso una psicologa che fa parte di una società privata...
alcune persone me ne hanno parlato male,mentre uno specialista del DSM mi
ha detto che poteva andar bene anche se aveva dei metodi molti spicci.

E' una tipa che lavora abbastanza...da mia moglie, non ne ha cavato un ragno
dal buco nel senso che essendo furbissima, non ammetterebbe il tradimento
manco con la classica pistola puntata sulla tempia.
Diciamo che è stata un'esperienza traumatica perchè ce ne siamo dette di tutti i colori
con la tipa che a tratti non riusciva davvero a governare la situazione,
salvo il fatto che ha avuto un merito enorme (far recedere mia moglie dalla volontà
di separarsi, qui la psic è stata veramente grande e ha fatto valere l'esperienza).
Siccome come era davvero al di sopra delle parti, come si è detto prima,
non ha mancato di farmi notare molto duramente certe cose del menage familiare
e presumo che abbia fatto un bel liscia e busso anche alla consorte.
La quale appunto, dopo 3 sedute si è elegantemente defilata...

le terapie di coppia a volte sono molto pesanti, a chi le affronta dico solo: aspettatevi
di tutto.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io per il momento non mi sono separato da mia moglie....
> al momento.
> Ci hanno indirizzato verso una psicologa che fa parte di una società privata...
> alcune persone me ne hanno parlato male,mentre uno specialista del DSM mi
> ...



cosa ti ha sorpreso di piu ?


----------



## profumodispezie (14 Novembre 2012)

Grazie per le vostre risposte. Io domani ho un incontro da sola, senza lui. Per prima cosa voglio capire perchè l'offerta di un percorso personale è stato rivolto solo a me. Poi vedremo dove vogliono andare a parare. Certo è che mi è sembrato, giovedì scorso, che io fossi dalla parte del torto mentre lui della ragione, poichè lui ha detto di avere un suo equilibrio nella coppia. Se anche solo servirà a buttare fuori la rabbia, potrebbe anche andarmi bene. Se invece vogliono in qualche modo convincermi che sono io a farmi fantastiche costruzioni in aria, ci penserò su per i prossimi incontri.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte. Io domani ho un incontro da sola, senza lui. Per prima cosa voglio capire perchè l'offerta di un percorso personale è stato rivolto solo a me. Poi vedremo dove vogliono andare a parare. Certo è che mi è sembrato, giovedì scorso, che io fossi dalla parte del torto mentre lui della ragione, poichè lui ha detto di avere un suo equilibrio nella coppia. Se anche solo servirà a buttare fuori la rabbia, potrebbe anche andarmi bene. Se invece vogliono in qualche modo convincermi che sono io a farmi fantastiche costruzioni in aria, ci penserò su per i prossimi incontri.


Mi sembra di ricordare che il percorso preveda anche incontri individuali con i coniugi.


----------



## fightclub (15 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ho provato a rivolgermi a questo servizio ma mi ha deluso alquanto. Vi saprò dire poi meglio più avanti, dopo giovedì, quando potrò togliermi qualche dubbio sul loro modo di operare.
> Qualcuno di voi ha esperienza di questo servizio? E come vi siete trovati?
> Ringrazio già ora chi vorrà dirmi qualcosa.


a noi è servito molto
ci ha fatto ragionare senza imporci un percorso in modo che fosse il più possibile condiviso
però capisco che il mio caso è abbastanza particolare, diciamo con pochi conflitti e molta voglia di rendere le cose meno difficili possibili ai nostri due figli

sugli incontri individuali è stata chiara dal primo incontro
se uno voleva incontri individuali l'altro sarebbe stato informato e avrebbe avuto diritto a incontri individuali


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> cosa ti ha sorpreso di piu ?


la cosa mi ha sorpreso e rammaricato enormemente, sono le bugie e le deformazioni
di fatti veri, ma spacciati in altro modo, da parte di mia moglie; poi il metodo quasi
violento che usano in queste terapie, a volte...e quando sei reduce da litigi furibondi
non è certo il massimo.
La signora come ho detto si è "elegantemente" defilata", andando da una di sua fiducia;
che non è una psicoterapeuta, unica persona che può affrontare certe tematiche, bensì
da una specialista sua amica.
Assolutamente assurdo perchè a) non sono stato sentito da lei, b) lo specialista non può
avere un rapporto amicale con il paziente. Cosa abbastanza ovvia....


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*Gioca in casa, non vale.*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> la cosa mi ha sorpreso e rammaricato enormemente, sono le bugie e le deformazioni
> di fatti veri, ma spacciati in altro modo, da parte di mia moglie; poi il metodo quasi
> violento che usano in queste terapie, a volte...e quando sei reduce da litigi furibondi
> non è certo il massimo.
> ...


Personalmente non ci andrei mai, soprattutto perchè il mio non è un problema conflittuale con mio marito, ma tua moglie è scorretta. Chiedi di cambiare consulente.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Personalmente non ci andrei mai, soprattutto perchè il mio non è un problema conflittuale con mio marito, ma tua moglie è scorretta. Chiedi di cambiare consulente.


ho chiesto e non solo, gliel'ho detto in faccia sei volte.
E' un comportamento TOTALMENTE scorretto, oltre che in aperta violazione del patto di mediazione
che instauri quando inizi  una consulenza o una terapia di coppia (che a volte può durare anni).


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*rifiutati*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho chiesto e non solo, gliel'ho detto in faccia sei volte.
> E' un comportamento TOTALMENTE scorretto, oltre che in aperta violazione del patto di mediazione
> che instauri quando inizi  una consulenza o una terapia di coppia (che a volte può durare anni).


Non è difficile, rifiutati di parlarci.


----------



## profumodispezie (15 Novembre 2012)

Primo aggiornamento.

Dopo due incontri conoscitivi, la psicologa che ci ascolta propone SOLO A ME un percorso personale, quindi solo io e la psicologa (un'altra), per "ritrovare un mio equilibrio".
Me ne sono andata scocciata, e con molti punti interrogativi. Ho comunque accettato, per vedere che cosa sarebbe accaduto.
Oggi ho avuto il mio primo incontro, da sola, con la psicologa.
Ho esordito dicendo che non capivo come mai ci fossi io, visto che chi fa il pirla è qualcun altro.
Non ho avuto risposta.
Ho tirato fuori tutta la mia rabbia, credo più che giustificata, nei suoi confronti. Ho detto tutto quello che di lui non mi va. Ho parlato della sua pornodipendenza. Ho parlato di quanto ho stretto i denti in questi anni, delocalizzando su altri obiettivi il malessere che vivevo nella coppia. Ho anche detto che avrei potuto sopportare ancora per altro tempo, se lui non avesse parlato.
Ho detto delle minacce con cui mi ha tenuto legata a sè negli ultimi 10 anni.
Dopo un'ora, ero ancora io quella che deve ritrovare un equilibrio.
Mi sono data una spiegazione, anche: troppa rabbia, troppo piangermi addosso, troppo parlare di lui come a voler distruggere la sua figura davanti a tutti. Penso peraltro che sia un comportamento fisiologico, nella situazione in cui sono.
Lui intanto dal consultorio non viene sentito. L'unica mia speranza è l'incontro il 21 novembre con il centro psicosociale con la richiesta del medico di base con la diagnosi di sindrome depressiva.
La mia impressione è che sia stato molto bravo a manipolare tutti. 
Giovedì prossimo passerò a parlare dei problemi concreti, di come gestire la vita con uno che mi pare geloso della mia capacità di stare con gli altri, della mia determinazione, del fatto che faccio le cose per divertirmi, e non per aspettarmi altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*sei sicura di amarlo?  pornodipendenza?*



profumodispezie ha detto:


> Primo aggiornamento.
> 
> Dopo due incontri conoscitivi, la psicologa che ci ascolta propone SOLO A ME un percorso personale, quindi solo io e la psicologa (un'altra), per "ritrovare un mio equilibrio".
> Me ne sono andata scocciata, e con molti punti interrogativi. Ho comunque accettato, per vedere che cosa sarebbe accaduto.
> ...


Se sei giovane e non hai figli, dimenticalo più in fretta che puoi. Ti rovinerà la vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Primo aggiornamento.
> 
> Dopo due incontri conoscitivi, la psicologa che ci ascolta propone SOLO A ME un percorso personale, quindi solo io e la psicologa (un'altra), per "ritrovare un mio equilibrio".
> Me ne sono andata scocciata, e con molti punti interrogativi. Ho comunque accettato, per vedere che cosa sarebbe accaduto.
> ...



Mi sembra una situazione potenzialmente distruttiva per te...
Da quel che hai detto di lui sì, sembra una persona manipolatrice.
Nella mediazione, non devono mostrare solidarietà con l'uno o con l'altro, non è detto che tu abbia fatto la figura che dici.
Ma a me tuo marito fa paura.

Si è comportato in un certo modo per anni -sì, glielo hai permesso, ma è sempre una cosa a due- figurati se cambia adesso.

Mi spiace essere poco possibilista, poco fiduciosa, ma questo uomo davvero mi spaventa, per la sua capacità di farti sentire sbagliata.


----------



## profumodispezie (16 Novembre 2012)

C'è una figlia di 10 in mezzo.
Ho timore molto per lei, non vorrei che, senza di me, distruggesse anche lei. Non ha difese: a volte la violenza psicologica è di gran lunga peggiore rispetto a quella fisica. Non lascia segni visibili, massacra le persone, e uscirne non è semplice.
Ci credete se vi dico che la presa di coscienza di quanto ha fatto è davvero recente?


----------



## Duchessa (16 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ho provato a rivolgermi a questo servizio ma mi ha deluso alquanto. Vi saprò dire poi meglio più avanti, dopo giovedì, quando potrò togliermi qualche dubbio sul loro modo di operare.
> Qualcuno di voi ha esperienza di questo servizio? E come vi siete trovati?
> Ringrazio già ora chi vorrà dirmi qualcosa.


Qualcosa avevo risposto nell'altra tua discussione.
Quello che mi sento di dirti è di non rimanere dove non ti senti a tuo agio. Se questo servizio non ti convince, via..

Qui ma sa che ci sono 3  tipi di problemi:
quelli di lui (che tu non risolverai)
i tuoi "malfunzionamenti" che potrai risolvere con un aiuto e un'attenzione particolare a te stessa
i problemi dell'insieme e quelli riflessi su tua figlia (e qui un mediatore è indispensabile)

Io penso che dovresti fare diversi step, e non necessariamente farti aiutare dalle stesse persone.
Cercherei una persona esperta in dipendenze, perchè l'incastro tra te e lui mi sembra il classico caso.. 
Umanamente non posso che dirti .. coraggio! Il modo per risolvere c'è sempre.


----------



## profumodispezie (16 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Umanamente non posso che dirti .. coraggio! Il modo per risolvere c'è sempre.


Grazie. Fa bene sentirselo dire.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la cosa mi ha sorpreso e rammaricato enormemente, sono le bugie e le deformazioni
> di fatti veri, ma spacciati in altro modo, da parte di mia moglie; poi il metodo quasi
> violento che usano in queste terapie, a volte...e quando sei reduce da litigi furibondi
> non è certo il massimo.
> ...


se fosse amico mio, sì, perché "se lo sarebbe cercato". e io non rifiuto un lavaggio di capo ai miei amici :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> C'è una figlia di 10 in mezzo.
> Ho timore molto per lei, non vorrei che, senza di me, distruggesse anche lei. Non ha difese: a volte la violenza psicologica è di gran lunga peggiore rispetto a quella fisica. Non lascia segni visibili, massacra le persone, e uscirne non è semplice.
> *Ci credete se vi dico che la presa di coscienza di quanto ha fatto è davvero recente*?



Ci credo eccome.
E anzi, penso che passerai ancora momenti a chiederti se magari, invece, non ha ragione lui, se tu magari avessi fatto o detto questo invece di quello, forse dovevi impegnarti di più, o in modo diverso, forse...
Un pò alla volta passeranno del tutto, ma ci saranno ancora.
E, quando passeranno del tutto, ti troverai cmq a pagare il prezzo della tua cecità passata...

Rileggendo, sembra che io ti stia criticando, o accusando. Scusa, nulla di questo. Suono acida e cattiva perchè penso a me, e ancora non perdono me stessa del male che mi sono fatta, e del quale sto pagando il prezzo.

Appggiati a chi ti vuole bene, amici, parenti, se ne hai, a consultori di tua scelta, fai percorsi personali da qualcuno di cui ti fidi, qualunque cosa, ma cerca di essere forte. 

Un in bocca al lupo che viene davvero dal profondo del cuore.


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

*OT*

devo scriverlo sennò continuo.

Ogni volta che entro nel forum e leggo il titolo di questa discussione...leggo...

















Maledizione famigliare
:unhappy:


fine ot


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

che poi non è nemmeno tanto ot.


Lui è davvero una maledizione famigliare


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se fosse amico mio, sì, perché "se lo sarebbe cercato". e io non rifiuto un lavaggio di capo ai miei amici :rotfl:


ciao Mod....spiego ancora meglio perchè "quella" specialista non va bene.
1. perchè non è esperta in terapia di coppia, si occupa di cose diverse;
2. perchè ha avuto rapporti professionali (do ut des) con la dolce consorte.

Io credo che mia moglie abbia già avuto sufficienti chiacchierate con amiche compiacenti
per trovare l'ennesima, e per cosa poi ? Per raccontare la solita balla e dimenticarsi
un piccolo insignificante particolare: il tradimento (suo) e l'effetto dirompente
che ha avuto nella sua crisi...
tu sei tu, e saresti stato onesto anche ad attaccare l'amico se necessario,
ma credimi, quella persona è la meno adatta e non le sarà di alcun aiuto.
ma arriverà il redde rationem prima o poi...

spero di essermi spiegato, ciao !


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

*vedi chiaramente in te stesso*

Cosa vuoi davvero, lo vuoi ricucire questo rapporto? Il tuo matrimonio, potrà continuare se  tu lo vuoi......susy


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Mod....spiego ancora meglio perchè "quella" specialista non va bene.
> 1. perchè non è esperta in terapia di coppia, si occupa di cose diverse;
> 2. perchè ha avuto rapporti professionali (do ut des) con la dolce consorte.
> 
> ...


anche già prima.

il problema dello specialista è un altro. come psicologo non si dovrebbe trattare il paziente come amico. quando si tratta un cliente da amico, si fanno troppe concessioni. ma, dall'altra parte, l'unico modo per tenersi i clienti, e fare troppe concessioni.

il mondo ideale per il psicologo sarebbe di essere pagato dalla società per svolgere un compito educativo nel confronto della società, e quindi potrebbe bacchettare senza rischio professionale. ma la società non è interessato nei membri equilibrati, perché non sarebbero disposti a pagare troppe tasse, multe e mutui, e non sarebbero facilmente manovrabili. la professione di psicologo quindi è come qualunque altro mestiere e le troppe concessioni vengono quasi automatico, per risolvere il problema della pagnotta


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> devo scriverlo sennò continuo.
> 
> Ogni volta che entro nel forum e leggo il titolo di questa discussione...leggo...
> *Maledizione famiglia*re
> ...



:loso:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anche già prima.
> il problema dello specialista è un altro. Come psicologo non si dovrebbe trattare il paziente come amico. quando si tratta un cliente da amico, si fanno troppe concessioni. ma, dall'altra parte, l'unico modo per tenersi i clienti, e fare troppe concessioni.
> il mondo ideale per il psicologo sarebbe di essere pagato dalla società per svolgere un compito educativo nel confronti della società, e quindi potrebbe bacchettare senza rischio professionale. ma la società non è interessato nei membri equilibrati, perché non sarebbero disposti a pagare troppe tasse, multe e mutui, e non sarebbero facilmente manovrabili. la professione di psicologo quindi è come qualunque altro mestiere e le troppe concessioni vengono quasi automatico, per risolvere il problema della pagnotta



ciao Mod. Sicuramente lo psicologo privato ha un interesse a tenersi quanti più pazienti
possibile ma da quanto ho capito, la mia non aveva e non ha carenza di lavoro (con tutti
i matrimoni in crisi che ci sono, ormai...).
Lo psichiatra, lo psicologo, lo psicoterapeuta, non può avere un rapporto amicale con qualsiasi
paziente esso sia. Deve bacchettare come giustamente hai detto tu, e in una mediazione familiare
o consulenza di coppia, di solito i ruoli si dividono: tanto è vero che spesso uno psicologo segue
il marito e diverso psicologo segue la moglie, fino a confluire in incontri congiunti (che sono la
vera e propria terapia di coppia: quella che rifiuta mia moglie, perchè lei non è responsabile di nulla
e il pazzo di casa è stato individuato nel sottoscritto).
non so come finirà la vicenda. Spero bene, soprattutto per me. 

ciao
ospite "g"


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Mod. Sicuramente lo psicoWlogo privato ha un interesse a tenersi quanti più pazienti
> possibile ma da quanto ho capito, la mia non aveva e non ha carenza di lavoro (con tutti
> i matrimoni in crisi che ci sono, ormai...).
> Lo psichiatra, lo psicologo, lo psicoterapeuta, non può avere un rapporto amicale con qualsiasi
> ...


E' giusto che lo psicoterapeuta non debba avere rapporti di tipo affettivo o conoscere i suoi pazienti, perché in questi casi c'è il rischio che si faccia coinvolgere e non sia più obiettivo. Probabilmente la psicoterapeuta amica starà dando solo sostegno psicologico all'amica.
Poi la terapia di coppia non funziona proprio come dici tu. In ogni caso non tutte le coppie possono fare terapia di coppia (dipende dalle risorse che ci sono) e la terapia di coppia non porta sempre a "salvare" la coppia ma può portare anche ad un percorso di separazione. Con il suo rifiuto tua moglie rifiuta un percorso di coppia, perciò rifiuta la coppia. Credo che tu ti debba fare un po' di interrogazioni. Oltretutto in terapia di coppia non si lavora sull'ammissione o colpevolizzazione di un eventuale tradimento, perché questo viene visto come un segnale di qualcosa e non e' il vero problema della coppia, anche se e' più facile usarlo come capro espiatorio.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' giusto che lo psicoterapeuta non debba avere rapporti di tipo affettivo o conoscere i suoi pazienti, perché in questi casi c'è il rischio che si faccia coinvolgere e non sia più obiettivo. Probabilmente la psicoterapeuta amica starà dando solo sostegno psicologico all'amica.
> Poi la terapia di coppia non funziona proprio come dici tu. In ogni caso non tutte le coppie possono fare terapia di coppia (dipende dalle risorse che ci sono) e la terapia di coppia non porta sempre a "salvare" la coppia ma può portare anche ad un percorso di separazione. Con il suo rifiuto tua moglie rifiuta un percorso di coppia, perciò rifiuta la coppia. Credo che tu ti debba fare un po' di interrogazioni. Oltretutto in terapia di coppia non si lavora sull'ammissione o colpevolizzazione di un eventuale tradimento, perché questo viene visto come un segnale di qualcosa e non e' il vero problema della coppia, anche se e' più facile usarlo come capro espiatorio.


tanto per cominciare, mia moglie non sta andando da una psicoterapeuta (magari) ma da una neurologa.
Che di problemi di questo tipo non ne capisce assolutamente nulla, perchè la conosco troppo bene.
E non sta dando sostegno, sta dando consigli sul da farsi in modo assolutamente scorretto
perchè non sente l'altro lato della questione. E soprattutto non conosce i veri termini della vicenda. 
Punto secondo, è ovvio che si può arrivare anche ad una separazione. Ma prima di arrivare a questo
bisogna appunto interrogarsi (come dici tu), discutere e su una persona svanisce furbescamente, vedi bene che viene
davvero in salita. la faccenda della colpevolizzazione sul tradimento la so bene, ti ringrazio per le tue delucidazioni che 
già sapevo essendo in terapia da mesi. 

ospite "g"


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tanto per cominciare, mia moglie non sta andando da una psicoterapeuta (magari) ma da una neurologa.
> Che di problemi di questo tipo non ne capisce assolutamente nulla, perchè la conosco troppo bene.
> E non sta dando sostegno, sta dando consigli sul da farsi in modo assolutamente scorretto
> perchè non sente l'altro lato della questione. E soprattutto non conosce i veri termini della vicenda.
> ...


Mi scuso, non sapendo nulla di te mi sono fermata al post che ho letto sopra.
Hai ragione, una neurologa si occupa di lesioni e di danni del sistema nervoso e non ha competenza in materia. 
Ripeto non so nulla, perciò magari ti dico una cazzata, ma non riesci ad agganciare tua moglie pian piano? Per farlo lei non deve sentirsi colpevolizzata. Se avete figli l'idea che uno specialista possa vedervi assieme per aiutarvi al dialogo può nascere per loro.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Mi scuso, non sapendo nulla di te mi sono fermata al post che ho letto sopra.
> Hai ragione, una neurologa si occupa di lesioni e di danni del sistema nervoso e non ha competenza in materia.
> Ripeto non so nulla, perciò magari ti dico una cazzata, ma non riesci ad agganciare tua moglie pian piano? Per farlo lei non deve sentirsi colpevolizzata. Se avete figli l'idea che uno specialista possa vedervi assieme per aiutarvi al dialogo può nascere per loro.


non devi scusarti....sono io che devo scusarmi per il tono polemico e disperato.
Quando una moglie arriva al punto di far capire ostentatamente anche con gesti che non le interessa
fare un percorso di coppia, e che si cura come vuole lei, allora le cose sono messe male.
So che oggi o al massimo domani la psicologa cercherà di contattarla. Mi conosce ormai
perfettamente e ha inquadrato il caso, essendoci state anche alcune conferenze in tre. 
I figli ci sono e come al solito, purtroppo, sono le vere vittime di queste storie assurde di incomprensioni
e ripicche personali. Cui prodest ? 

utente "g"


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non devi scusarti....sono io che devo scusarmi per il tono polemico e disperato.
> Quando una moglie arriva al punto di far capire ostentatamente anche con gesti che non le interessa
> fare un percorso di coppia, e che si cura come vuole lei, allora le cose sono messe male.
> So che oggi o al massimo domani la psicologa cercherà di contattarla. Mi conosce ormai
> ...


Ma l'altro c'è ancora per tua moglie?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ma l'altro c'è ancora per tua moglie?


eehhh  hai proprio colto....ti giuro che pagherei per saperlo.
pensa che nell'ultimo incontro a 3 con psicologa, scrissi un bigliettino e glielo diedi
(alla specialista), con la scritta: "ha ancora l'amante !!!".
tanto era convinta di separarsi...
Poi ci ho messo una scommessa, pago una cena alla psic. e al marito
se scopro che non sono più insieme. Nel miglior ristorante. 
Se la tresca invece è ancora in piedi, pagano loro, ovviamente.

a parte questo...a occhio e con beneficio d'inventario direi di no. 
A parte che lei sarebbe davvero spostata se continuasse con un tipo talmente
insignificante, scelto solo per aspetto fisico e che l'ha pure trattata male secondo quanto ho capito.
ha avuto solo danni, che qui non sto a riassumere (crisi, malumori, litigi gravissimi, rischio serio
di separazione ecc.). 
Potrebbero riprendere a seconda di come si evolve la situazione, quel che
so per certo è che la sua cotta è stata forte, non era la solita infatuazione passeggera. 

ospite "g"


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eehhh  hai proprio colto....ti giuro che pagherei per saperlo.
> pensa che nell'ultimo incontro a 3 con psicologa, scrissi un bigliettino e glielo diedi
> (alla specialista), con la scritta: "ha ancora l'amante !!!".
> tanto era convinta di separarsi...
> ...



Non conosco la storia della vostra coppia coniugale, ma una cosa te la posso dire. Tua moglie ha bisogno di tempo: il tempo per rielaborare molte cose relative all'amante, il tempo per rivedere la vostra relazione e ciò che prova per te. Per questa seconda fase non mi sembra pronta. E io dirai? Se ci tieni a lei e alla vostra coppia devi darle il tempo, il suo tempo non e' il tuo tempo. Devi lasciarla libera e farla sentire libera, non devi colpevolizzarla per la sbandata perché non ci si innamora a comando, devi avere delle gentilezze senza secondi fini nei suoi confronti. So che non e' facile, ma non hai molte alternative, ti resta la separazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia della vostra coppia coniugale, ma una cosa te la posso dire. Tua moglie ha bisogno di tempo: il tempo per rielaborare molte cose relative all'amante, il tempo per rivedere la vostra relazione e ciò che prova per te. Per questa seconda fase non mi sembra pronta. E io dirai? Se ci tieni a lei e alla vostra coppia devi darle il tempo, il suo tempo non e' il tuo tempo. Devi lasciarla libera e farla sentire libera, non devi colpevolizzarla per la sbandata perché non ci si innamora a comando, devi avere delle gentilezze senza secondi fini nei suoi confronti. So che non e' facile, ma non hai molte alternative, ti resta la separazione.


è la traccia suggerita dagli specialisti che mi seguono.
E' un lungo matrimonio...e la sua crisi non era riconoscibile, o almeno io non me ne ero
accorto (del resto non me ne ha mai parlato).
Non conoscendo i fatti, ci hai comunque azzeccato...parzialmente.
La fase dell'innamoramento è un po' difficile...io sono in depressione, con poco
appeal e mi sto aggrappando ad una zattera per non affondare (proprio come
il Robinson evocato da Sbriciolata, che si ritrova naufrago e deve ricostruire tutto).
Provo a fare piccoli gesti, ma se mando un bacio e non è ricambiato, se abbraccio e
mi sembra di abbracciare un pezzo di ghiaccio, se mi preoccupo e mi dice da
settimane di non preoccuparmi per lei...non so cosa devo fare , dimmi un po' tu.
La mia capannina nell'isola deserta me la sta portando via il vento e come
hai detto tu...non ci sono molte alternative.
A me basterebbe pochissimo, lei non è disposta manco a quello e se ha mandato
dei segnali, lo ha fatto due mesi fa nel momento più sbagliato: quello della rabbia.
ciao 

ospite "g"


----------



## Sabina_ (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è la traccia suggerita dagli specialisti che mi seguono.
> E' un lungo matrimonio...e la sua crisi non era riconoscibile, o almeno io non me ne ero
> accorto (del resto non me ne ha mai parlato).
> Non conoscendo i fatti, ci hai comunque azzeccato...parzialmente.
> ...



Immagino come stai.
Ma so anche cosa prova e come si sente tua moglie, perché sono stata anch'io nella sua situazione.
Se ti fa piacere potresti usarmi "da specchio" per cercare di capire maggiormente alcune cose, ma non mi va di farlo qui nel forum.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Immagino come stai.
> Ma so anche cosa prova e come si sente tua moglie, perché sono stata anch'io nella sua situazione.
> Se ti fa piacere potresti usarmi "da specchio" per cercare di capire maggiormente alcune cose, ma non mi va di farlo qui nel forum.


da pochi giorni mi sta aiutando un'amica, che non la sta spiando, semplicemente
la trova in giro e la vede triste. 
Di primo acchito l'amica l'ha stigmatizzata, sentendo la storia, ma vedendola
così mi ha detto immediatamente di aiutarla. 
Io so bene che sta male...e che la situazione è pesante per tutti.
Secondo te, in quattro lunghi mesi perchè non ha provato a parlarne seriamente con me ?
Ma non credo che nell'immediato il suo problema sia il mio, nel senso che non
gliene frega più di tanto. Il suo problema vero è il suo futuro. 
Non sa davvero cosa fare...e devo dirti tutta la verità, un paio di mesi fa potevo riconquistarla
perchè ancora era sincera...oggi è tutto cambiato e non vorrei che fosse
proprio per la famosa terapia di coppia o consulenza che dir si voglia.
Troppa m.... è volata in quegli incontri. Troppo dolore.

per me va benissimo fare una chiacchierata, ma non vedo come .
Non sono registrato e mai mi registrerò, tu neppure ...
:-/
ciao
ospite "g"


----------



## Sabina_ (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da pochi giorni mi sta aiutando un'amica, che non la sta spiando, semplicemente
> la trova in giro e la vede triste.
> Di primo acchito l'amica l'ha stigmatizzata, sentendo la storia, ma vedendola
> così mi ha detto immediatamente di aiutarla.
> ...


Ha bisogno di tempo e di aiuto. Magari abbinare anche una terapia individuale per aiutarla a fare chiarezza?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di tempo e di aiuto. Magari abbinare anche una terapia individuale per aiutarla a fare chiarezza?


questo lo deve scegliere lei...l'unica cosa sicura è che forse e sottolineo forse non andrà più dalla
neurologa di cui ho detto prima, e ha contattato lo specialista che segue me per una visita.
Sarà la terapia individuale di cui parli tu ?
L'aiuto da me lo rifiuta. Un grosse errore perchè con pazienza, disponibilità al dialogo
e reciproco rispetto ci saremmo già risolti il problema da soli.
Questa faccenda del tempo forse è vera e in diverse persone me l'hanno ripetuta...


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo lo deve scegliere lei...l'unica cosa sicura è che forse e sottolineo forse non andrà più dalla
> neurologa di cui ho detto prima, e ha contattato lo specialista che segue me per una visita.
> Sarà la terapia individuale di cui parli tu ?
> L'aiuto da me lo rifiuta. Un grosse errore perchè con pazienza, disponibilità al dialogo
> ...


Purtroppo non e' cattiveria la sua, ma non può chiarire con te (non ora almeno) se non riesce a chiarire con se stessa. Forse in questo momento non e' sicura di niente, quello in cui credeva e non c'è più. Deve iniziare a ricostruirsi e purtroppo tu non la puoi aiutare.
La psicoterapeuta che vi seguiva sta facendo anche terapia individuale con te ora? Perché in questo caso non potrebbe fare terapia individuale a lei, può sentirla come lei ha richiesto ed eventualmente riprendere la terapia di coppia, ma per la terapia individuale e' prassi inviare a qualcun altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Purtroppo non e' cattiveria la sua, ma non può chiarire con te (non ora almeno) se non riesce a chiarire con se stessa. Forse in questo momento non e' sicura di niente, quello in cui credeva e non c'è più. Deve iniziare a ricostruirsi e purtroppo tu non la puoi aiutare.
> La psicoterapeuta che vi seguiva sta facendo anche terapia individuale con te ora? Perché in questo caso non potrebbe fare terapia individuale a lei, può sentirla come lei ha richiesto ed eventualmente riprendere la terapia di coppia, ma per la terapia individuale e' prassi inviare a qualcun altro.


quoto sul fatto che deve iniziare a ricostruirsi; più che altro dovrebbe iniziare a ricostruire un matrimonio
su un mucchio di macerie (derivanti dal tradimento, neppure spiegato; dalle bugie continue erette a sistema;
dai litigi furiosi e dal crollo di un concetto basilare in un matrimonio, che si chiama "fiducia reciproca", il crollo
di questo valore porta a non fidarti più dell'altro, porta alla assoluta incomunicabilità).
le pesa essere definita traditrice, nessuna l'ha sottoposta a processo per questo, nessuno l'ha mandata
al rogo, forse vorrebbe dimenticare (o dimenticarlo, visto lo scarsissimo valore del personaggio).
Di mesi ne sono passati diversi e se doveva chiarire, doveva farlo subito, ora è tardi.
Lo psicoterapeuta, come ti ho già detto prima, è stato da lei usato per attaccarmi e poi scartato.
Resasi conto della inopportunità di un simile atteggiamento, che denota anche scarsa educazione (a mio
avviso, ma le ho visto fare ben di peggio), l'ha ricontattata e brevemente si sono sentite.
Non vuole sentire addebiti di qualcosa dalla psicoterapeuta, men che meno dal sottoscritto.
Io continuo la terapia ma poichè è costosa, posso dirti che presto la cesserò. Non mi serve
più. O meglio non ha più senso perchè devo fare i conti con decisioni già prese, con una realtà
ineluttabile giorno per giorno.

quanto allo specialista che mi segue, a sorpresa è stato da lei contattato per un incontro.
E' come se io ora andassi dalla famosa neurologa sua amica ( e per dirla cosa? Per spiare?).
Ignoro io senso di questa visita, se non altro spero che la aiuti a risolvere qualche evidentissimo
problema che l'hanno indotta a gettare in mare un marito, per cosa poi non si sa...
infine, certo che io non la posso aiutare....e la potrebbero aiutare le amiche "intime", malfidate
e irresponsabili che le hanno consigliato la separazione ?
Dove consiste l'aiuto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da pochi giorni mi sta aiutando un'amica, che non la sta spiando, semplicemente
> la trova in giro e la vede triste.
> Di primo acchito l'amica l'ha stigmatizzata, sentendo la storia, ma vedendola
> così mi ha detto immediatamente di aiutarla.
> ...


Perchè, se posso? Non ti mangiamo mica... a parte gli scherzi... c'è gente registrata da anni che non ha, per scelta, mai comunicato a nessuno la sua identità. Registrandoti potresti invece scrivere in MP.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè, se posso? Non ti mangiamo mica... a parte gli scherzi... c'è gente registrata da anni che non ha, per scelta, mai comunicato a nessuno la sua identità.
> Registrandoti potresti invece scrivere in MP.


non mi avete mangiato, ma qualcuno mi ha insultato.
quindi io non mi registro.
Visto poi la fine che fanno certi messaggi privati....replicati in giro con sberleffi vari.


"Privati" un par de palle, scusa la finezza 

ospite "g"
(identificabilissimo grazie alla banca dati del Moderatore)


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi avete mangiato, ma qualcuno mi ha insultato.
> quindi io non mi registro.
> Visto poi la fine che fanno certi messaggi privati....replicati in giro con sberleffi vari.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi avete mangiato, ma qualcuno mi ha insultato.
> quindi io non mi registro.
> Visto poi la fine che fanno certi messaggi privati....replicati in giro con sberleffi vari.
> 
> ...



Peccato non poterti approvare:mrgreen:

:singleeye:Approvazione simbolica


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

comunque, a parte la registrazione, se qualcuno o qualcuna ha altre esperienze di "mediazione" 
o di consulenze/terapie di coppia, può scriverle. 
Così la confronto con la mia, che non solo non è servita a nulla, ma è stata pure costosa.
Stasera mi commiato con la cara signora psic, e arrivederci a Natale per gli auguri.
Il resto si vedrà, e lo sa solo Dio, in ogni caso nessuno specialista può far miracoli se non vi è alla
base la volontà di ricostruire.
I miracoli capitano piuttosto raramente nella vita,specie in questo delicato settore.

buona giornata Signori...
ospite "g"


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi avete mangiato, ma qualcuno mi ha insultato.
> quindi io non mi registro.
> Visto poi la fine che fanno certi messaggi privati....replicati in giro con sberleffi vari.
> 
> ...


che è assolutamente riservata e nella quale comunque puoi scrivere qualunque cosa. Peccato, per una serie di motivi.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che è assolutamente riservata e nella quale comunque puoi scrivere qualunque cosa. Peccato, per una serie di motivi.


tanto è riservata, che è stata utilizzata per risalire al mio ID. Che sarebbe una specie di "targa" di
questo computer. L'interessato può anche incorniciarla , se vuole. 
Tutto per aver scritto due parole infelici, scritte in un momento particolare
e che non ripeterei, e smerdarmi pubblicamente facendo il nome dell'interessato;
dopo che ero stato insultato non una ma dieci volte 
(senza che nessuno abbia MAI mosso un dito per
fermare certi energumeni).

Così va il mondo...tu ti sei distinta, perchè sei una signora, ma certe persone non sono come
te. Mi spiace aver dovuto aggiungere sofferenza ad altra sofferenza...non ne avevo bisogno e ho chiuso tutto.

ci risentiamo a Natale, sempre che i miei saluti interessino a qualcuno.
good luck
ospite "g"


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tanto è riservata, che è stata utilizzata per risalire al mio ID. Che sarebbe una specie di "targa" di
> questo computer. L'interessato può anche incorniciarla , se vuole.
> Tutto per aver scritto due parole infelici, scritte in un momento particolare
> e che non ripeterei, e smerdarmi pubblicamente facendo il nome dell'interessato;
> ...


buona fortuna anche a te.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comunque, a parte la registrazione, se qualcuno o qualcuna ha altre esperienze di "mediazione"
> o di consulenze/terapie di coppia, può scriverle.
> Così la confronto con la mia, che non solo non è servita a nulla, ma è stata pure costosa.
> Stasera mi commiato con la cara signora psic, e arrivederci a Natale per gli auguri.
> ...


In effetti, un bravo psicoterapeuta e' essenziale, ma se manca la volontà di chi partecipa... anche questa e' comunicazione.
Comunque anche se la mediazione non ha dato risultati ora, sicuramente ha "mosso" delle cose. 
Tu comincia a pensare a te stesso, chissà che il sentirsi meno necessaria non le dia modo di riflettere ulteriormente. E poi tempo, tempo e tempo. 
In bocca al lupo! Un abbraccio


----------



## fightclub (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comunque, a parte la registrazione, se qualcuno o qualcuna ha altre esperienze di "mediazione"
> o di consulenze/terapie di coppia, può scriverle.
> Così la confronto con la mia, che non solo non è servita a nulla, ma è stata pure costosa.
> Stasera mi commiato con la cara signora psic, e arrivederci a Natale per gli auguri.
> ...


la mia esperienza in pillole (fino alla 4a riga molto simile alla tua....)

mia moglie mi tradisce
io la becco
deciso a recuperare il nostro matrimonio le propongo di fare terapia di coppia
dopo qualche seduta lei dice che vuole andare avanti da sola perchè così non riesce ad arrivare da nessuna parte
dopo qualche mese in cui non mi dice niente che non si confronta e io scopro che da un po' non fa più il suo "percorso individuale" decido che non ho più la voglia di perdere tempo con lei
ci stiamo separando
la mediatrice ci ha aiutato molto a gestire il passaggio coi figli e anche con le familgie
il percorso con lei non è finito e ci seguirà anche nei prossimi mesi


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> In effetti, un bravo psicoterapeuta e' essenziale, ma se manca la volontà di chi partecipa... anche questa e' comunicazione. Comunque anche se la mediazione non ha dato risultati ora, sicuramente ha "mosso" delle cose.
> Tu comincia a pensare a te stesso, chissà che il sentirsi meno necessaria non le dia modo di riflettere ulteriormente. E poi tempo, tempo e tempo. In bocca al lupo! Un abbraccio


non posso dirti cosa in effetti ha mosso....sarei volgare ! ;-)
in ogni caso,
grazie Sabina....un abbraccio a te 

ospite "g"


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> la mia esperienza in pillole (fino alla 4a riga molto simile alla tua....)
> mia moglie mi tradisce
> io la becco. Deciso a recuperare il nostro matrimonio le propongo di fare terapia di coppia.
> dopo qualche seduta lei dice che vuole andare avanti da sola perchè così non riesce ad arrivare da nessuna parte
> ...


si, è veramente molto simile. Ma ti faccio una domanda: hai notato la posizione di enorme
debolezza in cui ti sei trovato, iniziando la terapia, e l'enorme potere che tu (e pure io)
le abbiamo dato iniziando quel percorso ? Con piena libertà delle "signore" di iniziare, di sentire
cose, di tastare, di sparire al momento giusto...di fare come il gatto col topo insomma
una cosa assolutamente deplorevole, poco seria quando ci sono figli per lo mezzo.
Ad occhio mi pare che abbiate trovato una buona mediatrice, non altrettanto posso dire nel mio triste caso.

siete già in case diverse? Scusa la domanda...
"ospite g"


----------



## fightclub (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, è veramente molto simile. Ma ti faccio una domanda: hai notato la posizione di enorme
> debolezza in cui ti sei trovato, iniziando la terapia, e l'enorme potere che tu (e pure io)
> le abbiamo dato iniziando quel percorso ? Con piena libertà delle "signore" di iniziare, di sentire
> cose, di tastare, di sparire al momento giusto...di fare come il gatto col topo insomma
> ...


ho poco tempo e quindi rispondo velocemente
la terapia è stata una mia scelta
non ho mai lasciato decidere nessuno della mia vita
lei almeno non è mai sparita
viviamo separati da circa un mese
la mia storia è qui http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16297-incasinato-come-tanti-ma-a-modo-mio 
la mediatrice è stata brava
ma anche io ad azzerare il conflitto dopo aver preso al decisione di separarmi


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ho poco tempo e quindi rispondo velocemente
> la terapia è stata una mia scelta - non ho mai lasciato decidere nessuno della mia vita
> lei almeno non è mai sparita , viviamo separati da circa un mese
> la mia storia è qui http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16297-incasinato-come-tanti-ma-a-modo-mio
> ...


Ho letto....ha delle impressionanti somiglianze con la mia storia. 
anche nel mio caso, SMS molto equivoci con rapida precipitazione nella
...preoccupazione di lei. E altrettanta rapida sparizione di qualche cellulare.
Uguale freddezza di lei di fronte alla disperazione di lui.
Con una sola, sostanziale differenza: mia moglie non ha mai ammesso, e mai ammetterà
per evidenti questioni legali, il tradimento. Ha solo detto un giorno genericamente "che
avrebbe spiegato", e poi non ha mai spiegato nulla (ovvio). 
Avete una piccola fortuna, se si può parlare di "fortuna". I figli molto piccoli.
A 6 anni un bimbo non capisce perfettamente le dinamiche famigliari, al massimo
nota babbo e mamma che litigano, ma non è in grado di discernere la ragione
o il torto....nettamente
più grave sarebbe stata la cosa con figli adolescenti. Con figli grandetti
certe mogli in mala fede hanno la brutta tendenza di tirarseli dalla loro parte,
sfruttando una serie di situazioni favorevoli e facendo apparire "il babbo cattivo
che attacca la mamma brava". Questo schemino schifoso viene applicato da
qualche donna che crede di essere molto furba, in realtà è solo mala fede.
Lo stesso modo di strumentalizzare i figli nella successiva vicenda della gestione
post-separazione. 
Con questo non dico che la tua storia non sia brutta, è molto brutta.
Poi guarda, quando sento queste faccende del sesso spacciato per "emozioni"....
E' la tipica famiglia giovane che è "implosa" sotto il peso di responsabilità più grandi
della famiglia stessa; poco aiuto, forse, poca comprensione 
(depressione di lei? Benissimo, con tutta la solidarietà di questo mondo è mai possibile
che si trovino sempre ottocento scuse per la moglie che tradisce e che il marito traditore a parti
inverse debba sempre farci la figura del porco pervertito ?).

Sei stato molto coraggioso.
Non aggiungo altro e scusa se intervengo come si suol dire "a babbo morto".
Se manco la terapia familiare è riuscita a farla tornare indietro, allora la tua
scelta è assolutamente sacrosanta.
ciao
ospite "g"


----------



## Gian (6 Dicembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Immagino come stai.
> Ma so anche cosa prova e come si sente tua moglie, perché sono stata anch'io nella sua situazione.
> Se ti fa piacere potresti usarmi "da specchio" per cercare di capire maggiormente alcune cose, ma non mi va di farlo qui nel forum.



Sabina....ci hanno detto di registrarci ed eccoci qua.
saluto.


----------



## Gian (10 Dicembre 2012)

oggi sono andato dallo psichiatra....e mi è detto che devo cercare di
far innamorare nuovamente mia moglie.

Stavolta sono stato un grande: gli ho portato il berretto rosso di babbo natale
e la slitta ! ovviamente l'ho vestito come Papà Noel ! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ahahaha 
Io non so veramente dove cazzo vive quest'uomo, forse nel Paese delle Meraviglie
:carneval:


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

dimenticavo....se avete casi di mediazione finiti bene, male o malissimo,
parlatemene....apritevi...parliamo male degli psicologi !!! :carneval:
mi sono iscritto per parlare qui (non in privato) con una signora che
si può leggere nelle pagine precedenti che peraltro non può scrivere
come "non registrata".
Forza e coraggio.


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> dimenticavo....se avete casi di mediazione finiti bene, male o malissimo,
> parlatemene....apritevi...parliamo male degli psicologi !!! :carneval:
> mi sono iscritto per parlare qui (non in privato) con una signora che
> si può leggere nelle pagine precedenti che peraltro non può scrivere
> ...



Ciao 'g', speriamo che la signora in questione si registri, è sempre interessante il parere degli altri.

Io non mi sono rivolta a nessuno, mio marito è un orso, non accetterebbe mai intermediari o psicologi, consultori vari.

Ieri notte per la prima volta ha accennato all'eventualità di cambiare vita pur di restare con me, ho fatto finta di non aver capito, temo si sia già pentito di averlo anche solo pensato per un attimo. Deve essere la paura delle settimane che passano e dell'ora X.


----------



## Gian (24 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Ciao 'g', speriamo che la signora in questione si registri, è sempre interessante il parere degli altri.
> Io non mi sono rivolta a nessuno, mio marito è un orso, non accetterebbe mai intermediari o psicologi, consultori vari.
> Ieri notte per la prima volta ha accennato all'eventualità di cambiare vita pur di restare con me, ho fatto finta di non aver capito, temo si sia già pentito di averlo anche solo pensato per un attimo. Deve essere la paura delle settimane che passano e dell'ora X.


dichiarazioni di comodo.
Lui che cambia vita ?
Consentimi di avere qualche serissimo dubbio...

PS io la terapia di coppia l'ho provata e ne sono uscito letteralmente a pezzi.
Lasciate stare a meno che non abbiate assoluta certezza sulla serietà, efficacia
e professionalità dei mediatori familiari.


----------



## profumodispezie (27 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo 4 incontri avuti da sola, finalmente ne abbiamo avuto uno insieme. Non so come finirà: lui, mio marito, purtroppo non è capace di avere un confronto con gli altri. Appena gli si dice di no, finisce tutto.
La mediatrice con cui abbiamo a che fare mi sembra in gamba, ma un incontro insieme mi sembra poco per giudicare. A me nei 4 incontri "solitri" è stata in grado di farmi ridimensionare la rabbia che provavo verso di lui.
Ora a gennaio abbiamo il secondo appuntamento. Ci ha dato dei compiti a casa da fare: vedremo chi dei due si è imegnato a farli. Io da parte mia si. Ci sono delle cose di lui che mi piacciono, nonostante tutto. Lui ha ammesso che questa estate è stato malissimo psicologicamente e che non è ancora del tutto passato. Passo avanti, mai prima d'ora aveva ammesso di avere qualche difficoltà (chiamiamola così). 
Vedremo come andrà avanti. Di questa psicologa me ne hanno parlato bene. Io spero non solo o non tanto di recuperare un matrimonio, ma di far capire a mio marito che tra i due il soggetto problematico è lui. Se lui capirà di dover uscire da certi schemi, starà meglio lui, io, la figlia, e la separazione sarà infinitamente più serena.
Non scherzo: ho paura a lasciarlo, perchè la sua solitudine è così devastante che temo un gesto folle che coinvolga anche la figlia.


----------



## devastata (27 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> dichiarazioni di comodo.
> Lui che cambia vita ?
> Consentimi di avere qualche serissimo dubbio...
> 
> ...



Temo tu abbia ragione ad avere seri dubbi sulle intenzioni 'serie' di mio marito di cambiare vita, anche se ormai è un pò tardi comunque.

Riguardo alla terapia di coppia, con lui sarebbe tempo perso, è un orso in casa, figuriamoci con un estranea, neppure al medico dice esattamente come si sente e quando sta male. E' sempre stato cosi.


----------



## Gian (27 Dicembre 2012)

per finire in un nulla di fatto, rovinandosi il fegato e spendendo soldi invano,
tanto vale non iniziare per nulla.


----------



## profumodispezie (14 Gennaio 2013)

Eccomi qui con l'aggiornamento di quanto accaduto giovedì scorso.
Allora sembrava decisissimo a separarsi. Anzi, aveva già chiesto se c'erano avvocati che potevano seguirci. Non so se abbia telefonato, a me il numero non l'ha chiesto, e io non glielo fornisco.
Poi domenica usciamo insieme a pranzo e complice un paio di bicchieri di vino, pur ribadendo il concetto della separazione entra il dubbio:"non so se mi conviene", e dal contesto ho dedotto che non si tratta solo di una questione finanziaria, ma il timore di viver da solo.
Più che la mediazione, è stato utile il pranzo. Ha ammesso di essere geloso e invidioso per la mia capacità di socializzare, tanto da essere stato infastidito quando qualche giorno prima, entrando in un negozio a prendere una focaccia intera, la tipa al di là del banco gli dice:"Mi saluti sua moglie!". Era scocciato perché lui aveva pagato un botto per la focaccia, ma questa cosa era passata in secondo piano rispetto al fatto che io non c'ero.
E' talmente infastidito che nel corso degli anni lo ha portato a isolarmi dalle amicizie, lo ha portato a non voler avere niente a che fare con me. 
Ma è un problema suo. E gliel'ho detto: trovati qualcuno e fatti seguire. 
E poi continuano i punzecchiamenti: ieri alla fine del pranzo, mi dice:"stasera esco". Accuso il colpo, ma rispondo "fai pure". E' però rimasto a casa. Così ho rilanciato: "domani sera usciamo al cinema cucciola?".
E stasera usciamo a vedere Vita di Pi.
Se continua a punzecchiare, si ritrova in mutande fuori dalla porta.
Nel mio caso la mediazione è stata utile: ho sbollito un pò di rabbia, e ha smosso qualcosa in lui. Prendere coscienza della gelosia e invidia non mi è sembrato poco. Io mi sento più forte, infatti gli ho risposto, e se voglio fare qualcosa finalmente la faccio, mentre prima per non ferirlo tendevo a non fare. Comincia ora la guerra di logoramento, però.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Eccomi qui con l'aggiornamento di quanto accaduto giovedì scorso.
> Allora sembrava decisissimo a separarsi. Anzi, aveva già chiesto se c'erano avvocati che potevano seguirci. Non so se abbia telefonato, a me il numero non l'ha chiesto, e io non glielo fornisco.
> Poi domenica usciamo insieme a pranzo e complice un paio di bicchieri di vino, pur ribadendo il concetto della separazione entra il dubbio:"non so se mi conviene", e dal contesto ho dedotto che non si tratta solo di una questione finanziaria, ma il timore di viver da solo.
> Più che la mediazione, è stato utile il pranzo. Ha ammesso di essere geloso e invidioso per la mia capacità di socializzare, tanto da essere stato infastidito quando qualche giorno prima, entrando in un negozio a prendere una focaccia intera, la tipa al di là del banco gli dice:"Mi saluti sua moglie!". Era scocciato perché lui aveva pagato un botto per la focaccia, ma questa cosa era passata in secondo piano rispetto al fatto che io non c'ero.
> ...


Senti ho io la cura per tuo marito.
Facciamo una mattana.
Scambiamoci per quindici giorni.
Mando a lui mia moglie....

E vedrai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vedi mia cara...
Il muro si sposta...
L'edera casca...
E non vuole stare per terra no?

E voleva sempre a che bella edera...ah che bella edera...

Bella forza con il muro che ti tiene su...

La mia mi ferisce
se non faccio abbastanza per lei no?

Vuoi la strategia per la guerra di logoramento?
( parlo contro il mio interesse maschile)...

Sbattersene le ovaie no?

Sei stata ai miei occhi, una donna GRANDIOSA, quando hai parlato del tuo ultimo dell'anno...

Credimi...
Ti parlo con il cicc...cioè con il cuore in mano...

Ma spiace dirlo...
Ehm...per noi uomini è più dura arrangiarsi da soli...sai?

Quante donne hanno ottenuto moltissimo con lo sciopero del calzino...quanto...
Lo conosci?


----------



## profumodispezie (15 Gennaio 2013)

Lui non mi cerca da anni. E quando mi faccio avanti e provo (e dico provo!) a baciarlo si mette a ridere.
La mia guerra di logoramento sarà non cadere nelle sue provocazioni. Richiede per me un sangue freddo incredibile, impulsiva come sono.
Ora sono venuta a sapere che domenica dovrebbe essere via, ma me lo dirà uno o due giorni prima e io non dovrò sclerare, ma mostrare di essere sollevata a questa notizia. Penso che di fronte a un mio sollievo di fronte al suo "domenica non ci sono" gli farà passare rapidamente la sua ultima passione, che non è una donna ma una pratica erotica (?) che trovo molto pericolosa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Lui non mi cerca *da anni.* E quando mi faccio avanti e provo (e dico provo!) a baciarlo si mette a ridere.
> La mia guerra di logoramento sarà non cadere nelle sue provocazioni. Richiede per me un sangue freddo incredibile, impulsiva come sono.
> Ora sono venuta a sapere che domenica dovrebbe essere via, ma me lo dirà uno o due giorni prima e io non dovrò sclerare, ma mostrare di essere sollevata a questa notizia. Penso che di fronte a un mio sollievo di fronte al suo "domenica non ci sono" gli farà passare rapidamente la sua ultima passione, che non è una donna ma una pratica erotica (?) che trovo molto pericolosa.


Non ho letto molto di te, credo abbastanza.
Perché, tutto sommato, fai sedute di mediazione?


----------



## devastata (15 Gennaio 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Lui non mi cerca da anni. E quando mi faccio avanti e provo (e dico provo!) a baciarlo si mette a ridere.
> La mia guerra di logoramento sarà non cadere nelle sue provocazioni. Richiede per me un sangue freddo incredibile, impulsiva come sono.
> Ora sono venuta a sapere che domenica dovrebbe essere via, ma me lo dirà uno o due giorni prima e io non dovrò sclerare, ma mostrare di essere sollevata a questa notizia. Penso che di fronte a un mio sollievo di fronte al suo "domenica non ci sono" gli farà passare rapidamente la sua ultima passione, che non è una donna ma una pratica erotica (?) che trovo molto pericolosa.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## profumodispezie (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sto con lui per una questione di psicologia, se vogliamo dirla tutta. 
Siccome mi ha detto per mesi che ha sempre fatto come volevo io, non voglio cacciarlo perchè sarebbe una mia decisione che influisce sulla sua vita. Vuole andarsene? Se ne vada. Voglio che sia lui a prendere questa decisione. 
In mediazione ci sono andata per vedere se c'era qualcosa che si poteva fare almeno per fargli iniziare una terapia sua, e non portare altri danni alla figlia, che già si è fatta due anni di psicoterapia e un ricovero in neuropsichiatria infantile, dove hanno rilevato una bambina piuttosto fragile e molto intelligente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Sto con lui per una questione di psicologia, se vogliamo dirla tutta.
> Siccome mi ha detto per mesi che ha sempre fatto come volevo io, non voglio cacciarlo perchè sarebbe una mia decisione che influisce sulla sua vita. Vuole andarsene? Se ne vada. Voglio che sia lui a prendere questa decisione.
> In mediazione ci sono andata per vedere se c'era qualcosa che si poteva fare almeno per fargli iniziare una terapia sua, e non portare altri danni alla figlia, che già si è fatta due anni di psicoterapia e un ricovero in neuropsichiatria infantile, dove hanno rilevato una bambina piuttosto fragile e molto intelligente.


Capisco.
Soluzione saggia.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## profumodispezie (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Soluzione saggia.
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie. Lo apprezzo molto.


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> *Lui non mi cerca da anni*. E quando mi faccio avanti e provo (e dico provo!) a baciarlo si mette a ridere.
> La mia guerra di logoramento sarà non cadere nelle sue provocazioni. Richiede per me un sangue freddo incredibile, impulsiva come sono.
> Ora sono venuta a sapere che domenica dovrebbe essere via, ma me lo dirà uno o due giorni prima e io non dovrò sclerare, ma mostrare di essere sollevata a questa notizia. Penso che di fronte a un mio sollievo di fronte al suo "domenica non ci sono" gli farà passare rapidamente la sua ultima passione, che non è una donna ma una pratica erotica (?) che trovo molto pericolosa.


mah....io mi chiedo, ma davvero mi chiedo che senso ha rovinarsi l'esistenza in questo modo.

Scusate.

PS qualsiasi bambino di qualsiasi coppia se portato dagli neuropsichiatri,
sarà trovato con caratteristiche peculiari....state tranquilli che gli STRIZZACERVELLONI
ti tirano fuori la turbe anche quando non esiste.


----------

